# Pure Romantic/Post-romantic cinema



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

Suppose the advent of cinema were a century earlier, many great films made between 1830-1910 were the products of Romanticism and Post-romanticism (like the visualizations of the music of Chopin, Wieniawski, Rachmaninov, etc.) 

What would those films look like?

Could you name some films actually made in the 20th and 21st century that can illustrate the hypothetical cinema of the Romantic and Post-romantic era?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

The thinking of the 19th century deeply affects several early 20th century films and filmmakers. Not all of them, but many. Keep in mind that the period of 1830-1910 not only had romanticism, but also nationalism, realism, socialism, the outbreak of natural sciences, "Victorianism", Nietzsche, decadence and cultural pessimism etc.

But if it's the heirs of romanticism that you're looking for, go for directors like Murnau, Dreyer, Borzage, Ford, Sjöström, maybe Capra, and some works of Renoir, too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

"_Death in Vienna_"...oops!


----------

